
CODING acquires GitCafe - tvvocold
https://gitcafe.com/?locale=en
======
tvvocold
Hi HN,

This is Ray from CODING. CODING is a China startup.
[https://Coding.net](https://Coding.net) is a cloud development platform that
enables developers do all the work in a browser. Also, CODING runs a
marketplace ([https://mart.coding.net](https://mart.coding.net)) to help
developers find matching software requirements and make the deal.We will be
rolling out the English version of our site in this year, so stay tuned:)

~~~
brudgers
Curious about any non-obvious differences you see between creating developer
tools for Chines language market versus the English language market.

